# Clear-com compatibility



## decoss (Mar 31, 2012)

My theater uses an old Clearcom CS 222 console. We need one more headset/beltpak set for our next season. I'm trying to find used equipment on ebay and need advice. I understand that the RS 501 /CC75B combo is the current replacement for our old ones, but wonder what my choices might be to combine with other manufacturers. For instance, I found a great price on RTS System, User Station Model 300. They look like the belt paks that we currently use.

Since I'm looking on the 'used' market, I'd like to know how far I can go with Mix and Match. Needless to say, as a community theater, money is a big object.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 31, 2012)

RTS = Telex
clearcom = Production Intercom


----------



## museav (Apr 1, 2012)

bishopthomas said:


> RTS = Telex
> clearcom = Production Intercom


My understanding is that Telex and RTS are the same ownership but not directly compatible.

RTS is two wire and a typical connection is two channel:
Pin 1 = Common
Pin 2 = Channel 1 Audio and +30VDC
Pin 3 = Channel 2 Audio

Telex Audiocom is three wire with balanced audio:
Pin 1 = Common
Pin 2 = Audio - and +24VDC
Pin 3 = Audio + and +24VDC

Clear-Com is three wire with unbalanced audio:
Pin 1 = Common
Pin 2 = +30VDC
Pin 3 = Audio

Production Intercom is also three wire with unbalanced audio:
Pin 1 = Common
Pin 2 = +24VDC
Pin 3 = Audio


Since Clear-Com will still operate on +24VDC power, Clear-Com and Production Intercom partyline devices are compatible with one another. However, note that if you use just the Channel 2 audio, then RTS and Clear-Com are also compatible, at least in terms of audio. The other aspect to consider is how call signaling works and there only Clear-Com and Production Intercom are directly compatible without an interface.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 2, 2012)

Production Intercom makes absolutely awesome, rock solid gear. I would choose PI over Clear-Com any day. The "BP .15" is AMAZING, tiny, lightweight, and really tough! Home


----------

